
Possible RFID chip found on Intel's new i9 CPU after removing heatspreader - redtuesday
http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/2936-intel-i9-7900x-delidding-cpu-package-thermal-paste
======
redtuesday
The relevant part:

> _There appears to be an RFID chip in the corner of the Intel i9-7900X that
> we looked at, which would lead us to believe that the chip is capable of
> storing user information. Der8auer’s theory is that this could be used to
> store user overclock data, e.g. maximum stable OC. Such a chip could also be
> used for RMA processes, theoretically._

